# Official band thread



## Branta

Had a request to start this up again. If you care to share your story/pics with the rest of the forum, please post them up here.


----------



## chris_l

Banded: 6/14/2005 , male, linwood Mi, was too young too fly when banded

This is the second banded goose ive shot. I was hunting on the bay on 9/6/09 and had a pair come in missed the first shot and knock both down with the second. One of them was wearin some jewlery.Bonus!


----------



## duckjunky

Banded 6-30-2007 Male canada goose too young to fly when banded. Banded in Bedford Mich. Harvested in Barry county on 9-13-2009. Post picts when I get a chance. Thanks Branta for starting this thread again, Duckjunky


----------



## duckbuster808

Found this one laying in the marsh Oct. 4th, 2009. Reported it and waiting on the packet from Miner's to arrive....Guessing it was a mallard drake though but I can't make a possitive ID on it as it was so far decayed and gone...

2004 Jack Miner Band (found dead). Verse "Behold I come quickly REV 22-7"


----------



## dankoustas

Shot a Canada Goose yesterday that was banded. Reported it on-line but nothing came up, they will email me the certificate. I will post up a picture soon, along with the bird's details when I get it. Bird was shot in Canada (for all you internet Conservation Officers).


----------



## Mr. Marley

I've been duck hunting now for 16 years, and in 2007 I shot my first band "finally". I must also mention, I have not shot one since then either. I went on-line and sent in for my certificate the night I got home. I never got a response, so I called a few month's later, to only find out that the person who banded the bird, never reported the band, so I was not able to get the certificate. I can't even express how bummed I was. I must say, I was in total shock, when I recieved an e-mail yesterday and bammmmmm, there it was. Finally the person who banded the bird finally turned it in. Band # 1527-97764. Almost 2 years after the fact, but I will take it. Hopefully I can get another this year.


----------



## honk ahaulic

shot a banded goose 10-11 banded in Ontario Canada on 07-13-2007


----------



## duckhunterr13

Downed two jewelery wearing honkers opening day, no info yet. My 16th and 17th canada bands. Also have a similiar story to mr. marley above, and the jack miner post. I shot my only banded duck and got no info due to no reported info on the bird. Also in the spring i kept passing this dead mallard on the way to work swearing everytime it was shimmering when i passed, so finally i stopped to check and BAM! jack miner band.


----------



## michhutr

I got my first banded goose this week. Been hunting geese for 15 years. Called in and will get my report 4-6 weeks.


----------



## duckhunterr13

update to the two goose bands i got on opener, one from nunavut banded this year, the other from indiana banded in 07'


----------



## LoBrass

1st ever Jack Miner band!:woohoo1:

"Ye Must Obey God"

Drake mallard shot 10-15-09


----------



## tpquack

Shot a banded goose opening day in Millington Michigan. To young to fly when banded. Banded in west bend Wisconsin June of 2007


----------



## Water_Hazard

This week shot 3 bands that were banded in Linwood, and 5 bands that were banded in Lansing. Everything pretty local so far. 1 in early season, banded in Linwood. I think I chase the same flocks all season. Also chasing the same flock from last year. A couple band numbers are within 50 of some bands I shot last year.


----------



## 870

my buddy shot this band thursday 10/15/09 at shiawasse state game area . i told him to sit tight while i go get the boat to pack up, when i heard him call so i got down and he smacke







d this drake with a band.


----------



## Mr. Marley

LoBrass said:


> 1st ever Jack Miner band!:woohoo1:
> 
> "Ye Must Obey God"
> 
> Drake mallard shot 10-15-09


Nice, that's impressive


----------



## Crawfish

Had four geese come in this morning, we shot two of them. Not sure how the other two escaped. Once the birds were retrieved, found that BOTH were banded. That made me REALLY wish we had dropped all four! 

The birds were both banded on 6/24/2004 in Michigan. Maybe the certificates will have more detailed info on the location?


----------



## duckbuster808

Got the info back for the Miner band that I found:

Drake Mallard
Banded on September 17th, 2004
1 of 344 ducks banded on that day (98% mallards), 1 of 1,990 banded that year
Verse "Behold I come Quickly" REV 22:7
Found dead on Oct. 4th, 2009

Also got the info back today in the mail for the Miner Wood duck bands that my buddy and I shot on the 12th....Bandes were 16 numbers apart....

MY WOODY BAND-
Hen Wood Duck
Banded October 24th, 2007
1 of 21 "small ducks" banded on that day, 1 of 109 "small ducks" banded that year
Verse "Have Faith In God" MARK 11:22
Harvested, October 12th, 2009

MY BUDDIES WOODY BAND-
Hen Wood Duck
Banded September 15th, 2008 (first bandeding of the year, therefore band was a leftover from 2007 and placed on a bird in '08)
1 of 16 "small ducks" banded that day, 1 of 63 "small ducks" banded that year
Verse "Have Faith In God" MARK 11:22
Harvested, October 12th, 2009


----------



## ducknwalleye

duckbuster808 said:


> Got the info back for the Miner band that I found:
> 
> Drake Mallard
> Banded on September 17th, 2004
> 1 of 344 ducks banded on that day (98% mallards), 1 of 1,990 banded that year
> Verse "Behold I come Quickly" REV 22:7
> Found dead on Oct. 4th, 2009
> 
> Also got the info back today in the mail for the Miner Wood duck bands that my buddy and I shot on the 12th....Bandes were 16 numbers apart....
> 
> MY WOODY BAND-
> Hen Wood Duck
> Banded October 24th, 2007
> 1 of 21 "small ducks" banded on that day, 1 of 109 "small ducks" banded that year
> Verse "Have Faith In God" MARK 11:22
> Harvested, October 12th, 2009
> 
> MY BUDDIES WOODY BAND-
> Hen Wood Duck
> Banded September 15th, 2008 (first bandeding of the year, therefore band was a leftover from 2007 and placed on a bird in '08)
> 1 of 16 "small ducks" banded that day, 1 of 63 "small ducks" banded that year
> Verse "Have Faith In God" MARK 11:22
> Harvested, October 12th, 2009


of course.... thought i would see ya here..... good job dude


----------



## Hair Trigger

Thanks 870 for putting up the pictures of my banded drake, I look forward to getting back out there for some more hunting with you and the boys real soon!!


----------



## skyballer19

We shot a banded goose on opening day that was 9 yr old and was banded 10 miles up the road. Our only band this year out of 133 geese. just don't get to many around here it seems like. Maybe some in late season!!


----------

